# Other Pythons > Giant Pythons >  Sally, lavender SD retic

## 67temp

This is Sally. She is a lavender albino het for anery super dwarf retic from Garrett Hartle at reach out reptiles. She is 12.5% Jampea, and 50% Kalatoa. She is from a SD purple snow X SD tiger het albino. Hatched on may 19, 2018 and currently weighs 236g. It took a while to get her but Sally will be a nice compliment to my other retic Jack (Jack & sally from nightmare before xmas).

----------

_cletus_ (12-08-2018),_dakski_ (10-09-2018),_Dianne_ (10-09-2018),Gio (10-12-2018),_Homebody_ (11-15-2021),_jmcrook_ (10-09-2018),_Kam_ (01-10-2021),_Sonny1318_ (10-10-2018),stealthk7gsxr (01-31-2021)

----------


## 67temp

These are two pics I got from the breeder.





Her temporary home while she is in quarantine.

----------

_Dxw425_ (10-11-2018),_Homebody_ (11-15-2021),Jakethesnake69 (10-10-2018),_Kam_ (01-10-2021),_Sonny1318_ (10-10-2018)

----------


## dakski

Sally looks awesome!

Hows her temperament?

How big are you expecting her to get?

----------

_67temp_ (10-09-2018)

----------


## 67temp

She has been great the little I have handled her. She is very inquisitive. Not head shy or any sign of aggression. She doesn't even mind her tail touched. 

I'm expecting her to be in the 8'-9' range probably. If I had to guess I would say she is already close to 3'.

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Hubba hubba. She's a beauty! Congrats, you chose wisely.   :Smile:

----------


## jmcrook

Congrats! She looks awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dakski

> She has been great the little I have handled her. She is very inquisitive. Not head shy or any sign of aggression. She doesn't even mind her tail touched. 
> 
> I'm expecting her to be in the 8'-9' range probably. If I had to guess I would say she is already close to 3'.


Nice! Good she's already nice and calm. 

Yeah, but at 8-9', she's not going to weight 700G!!!!!!!! She's going to be a big girl.  :Smile: . 

It's crazy how the bigger boids pack on the weight and girth as they get older. I tell people Behira (BCI) is going to be 2-3FT longer when she's full grown (she's about 4-4 1/2FT now and 1,100G). They are impressed, but also tend to say, that's not too bad. Then I tell them she will weigh 15-25 pounds give or take (she's 2 1/2 pounds now) and be as thick as my leg. That's when they tend to freak out a little. She's such a puppy dog though, it doesn't scare me at all. 

Glad to hear Sally is on the right track and has a good Snarent who already has a retic (and many other snakes if I recall). 

Good luck with Sally and keep us in the loop.

----------


## Jus1More

Hey ya 67... I dont get much into the retics, Sally is very beautiful and her coloring is stunning! She is going to look amazing full grown. Thank you for sharing.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sonny1318

Very nice, congratulations and thanks for sharing.

----------


## Jakethesnake69

Crazy difference in color from your pics and the breeders, very pretty and no doubt the pictures do little justice to the real deal. Congrats.

----------


## Dxw425

Looking good! Congrats on the addition, post regularly so we can follow her growth!

----------


## 67temp

Thanks all!




> Crazy difference in color from your pics and the breeders, very pretty and no doubt the pictures do little justice to the real deal. Congrats.


Yeah there is a big difference in the pics. A lot has to do with the camera quality, camera settings, and lighting. I suck with photography.

----------


## Snakeboyaz

Awesome animal! Love the names too. Did garret give you an estimate on adult size? I've always wanted a tiger or super tiger but I think 2 mainlands is enough for me and want to get one that'll stay 10-12ft max I think.

----------


## 67temp

Garrett told me she should be in the 8-9' range. He also sent me pics of the mother and another similar sized female so I could better see the projected length and girth.

----------


## PiperPython

Man, an 8 or 9 foot retic is doable, but what if it ends up being 15 ft  :Sad: 

I absolutely love the lavender-purple-albino-whatever-they-are-called ones. Truly stunning!

----------


## Skyrivers

> Man, an 8 or 9 foot retic is doable, but what if it ends up being 15 ft 
> 
> I absolutely love the lavender-purple-albino-whatever-they-are-called ones. Truly stunning!


With retics you always plan for the monster and hope for the puppy. For me size is not as important as attitude and ease of handling. 


To OP... looks amazing and wish you the best as she grows. A little of advice from someone with a great retic, handle her often and work with her lots. Rainbow is easy to handle. Monty is as long as he is not in pain from a tooth ache. I am both lucky and used what I consider a good strategy to keeping them calm and easy to handle. Train with consistency.

----------


## 67temp

Yup prepare for the worst but hope for the best.

She will be getting the same training my other retic got. He gets handled everyday even if it was just to take him out of the enclosure for 30 seconds then put him right back in. None of mine are hook trained, I just reach in and pick them up. They also don't get to see their food coming to build up the food response. I normally remove the animal from the enclosure and place them where they cant see. Them food goes in, followed by the snake. To them the food magically appears and I'm not viewed as the bringer of food. My male retic recently had to go to the vet and the doctor could tell right away how much he had been handled.

----------

_RickyNY_ (11-20-2018)

----------


## Michelle-07

Very nice addition! Keep us updated  :Smile:

----------


## Skyrivers

When they are hungry I don't handle them. I feed in the enclosure on a specific side and she knows which side means which. No tap training needed for her. Monty though needed tap training and has done well with it. Each one is different. I adjust to them. Also 2 foot tongs are a must. 




> Yup prepare for the worst but hope for the best.
> 
> She will be getting the same training my other retic got. He gets handled everyday even if it was just to take him out of the enclosure for 30 seconds then put him right back in. None of mine are hook trained, I just reach in and pick them up. They also don't get to see their food coming to build up the food response. I normally remove the animal from the enclosure and place them where they cant see. Them food goes in, followed by the snake. To them the food magically appears and I'm not viewed as the bringer of food. My male retic recently had to go to the vet and the doctor could tell right away how much he had been handled.

----------


## Snakeboyaz

That's a good size. I'd think that the d/sd animals have been around long enough now that the good breeeders should have a pretty good idea of adult sizes. Like you said though, there's no guarantee. I was using the hook every time I got them out or went into the cage until I watched garrets video on tap training recently. Now I just make sure they're aware of me so I don't startle them and reach in. My male is extremely food drivin though and sometimes I still have to tap him with the hook then he's all good. Kind of forces you to have to read the animal better which I like.

----------


## Skyrivers

> That's a good size. I'd think that the d/sd animals have been around long enough now that the good breeeders should have a pretty good idea of adult sizes. Like you said though, there's no guarantee. I was using the hook every time I got them out or went into the cage until I watched garrets video on tap training recently. Now I just make sure they're aware of me so I don't startle them and reach in. My male is extremely food drivin though and sometimes I still have to tap him with the hook then he's all good. Kind of forces you to have to read the animal better which I like.


Has he been through breeding mode with you yet?

----------


## Snakeboyaz

Not really sure honestly. There was a short period, maybe 1 1/2-2 month not to long ago where he would try to throw me off if I touched him but was fine once I got him out. He hatched early last year, not sure if he's of age or what breeding behavior is like.

----------


## 67temp

She has been really mellow during her handling sessions. Very relaxed yet inquisitive. Several days ago when I went to feed her, I basically had to rub the rat across her nose. She just slowly opened her mouth and gently took the prey from the tongs.

----------

_Dianne_ (11-19-2018),_Justin83_ (11-20-2018),_Kam_ (01-10-2021),_MissterDog_ (11-20-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

Stunning. Go ahead and get 2ft tongs now. Her feeding response will increase with size. Will never forget the first time Rainbow was super hungry and slammed into her glass to get at food before I was close enough to offer. The power of these guys is amazing. 




> She has been really mellow during her handling sessions. Very relaxed yet inquisitive. Several days ago when I went to feed her, I basically had to rub the rat across her nose. She just slowly opened her mouth and gently took the prey from the tongs.

----------


## Justin83

Gorgeous girl there, reach out reptiles are a fantastic company. I love his videos, very knowledgeable guy who seems totally genuine. That's why his snakes cost so much.

----------


## 67temp

> Stunning. Go ahead and get 2ft tongs now. Her feeding response will increase with size. Will never forget the first time Rainbow was super hungry and slammed into her glass to get at food before I was close enough to offer. The power of these guys is amazing.


Honestly none of my snakes typically get fed from tongs for that sole reason. Normally I'll pull the snake from the enclosure, then with a free hand I put the feeder into the enclosure. Next the snake goes back into the enclosure and magically finds food waiting for it. They learn that you approaching doesn't mean they will be eating, you are just the person that handles them. It has also eliminated the need for hook training. I only used tongs this one time since an hour after putting her back in the enclosure with food she still hadn't found it.

Now my friends retics I only see once a week and on feeding day. Yeah those I hook trained and feed from tongs.

----------


## Skyrivers

> Honestly none of my snakes typically get fed from tongs for that sole reason. Normally I'll pull the snake from the enclosure, then with a free hand I put the feeder into the enclosure. Next the snake goes back into the enclosure and magically finds food waiting for it. They learn that you approaching doesn't mean they will be eating, you are just the person that handles them. It has also eliminated the need for hook training. I only used tongs this one time since an hour after putting her back in the enclosure with food she still hadn't found it.
> 
> Now my friends retics I only see once a week and on feeding day. Yeah those I hook trained and feed from tongs.


I have handled Rainbow when hungry but Monty? Never. I would never handle food and snake at same time. Retic in one hand and prey in the other will eventually equal bite or eating while still in your hand. They take eating seriously! I can handle my BPs right before feeding. King snake, yep. Corn snake, yep. Any of my boas except Luna my baby BRB, yep. Retic? NOPE! I hope you never learn the hard way. Also keep in mind if you do get bit this way, the snake just missed the food and is not trying to eat you. Feeding bites are way worse than defensive ones.

I gave myself a crash course in Retics and have learned so much. Not advisable for most though.

----------


## 67temp

You are correct a retic is no joke. Typically with the retics I'll place them on a perch outside of the enclosure and put the food in when they aren't looking. Wash my hands so I don't smell like prey, then move the snake back into the enclosure. As they as going back into the enclosure I shut the door enough so that they can't turn around and feed strike at my heat source.

How is Monty doing? Has he settled down any? Is he staying with you or eventually going back to the friend?

----------


## Skyrivers

> How is Monty doing? Has he settled down any? Is he staying with you or eventually going back to the friend?


At this point he is staying I think. The breeder lost interest in dealing with him. I think is more of a business for him and he wants easy to handle over big personality. Monty is doing ok. Eating like a horse. If he is not hungry he is calm and somewhat easy to handle once out of his enclosure. I think him being only a year old??, he is still young and scared of most things. If hungry, look out! He will strike at anything till he is fed. I hope as he grows he will calm down. He is not pushing but does strike the glass from time to time. He is brightening up quite a bit and almost glitters as the platinum comes out right after shedding. I will never be able to hand him to anyone with trust but I do work with him still. Even when out he can be iffy. Once he wrapped my arm tightly and just started striking randomly everywhere. I wonder if he can see? He has a hard time finding his food and still misses when striking it. At a year I would think he would be better at finding food. I have been debating on taking him to the vet to check his eyes. Something seams off to me about his ability to detect things either way. I think this scares him and is why he behaves the way he does.

----------


## 67temp

She's wrinkly and will probably shed soon.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (12-07-2018),_Justin83_ (12-08-2018),_Kam_ (01-10-2021),_MR Snakes_ (12-08-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Wow, she's really pretty. I'd love to see her post shed.

----------


## MR Snakes

Now that's a pretty snek!

----------


## 67temp

During a recent handling session (and removing a few pieces of stuck shed) She decided to do what retics do and climb the lamp post.

----------

_Avsha531_ (12-26-2018),*Bogertophis* (09-11-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-25-2019),_jmcrook_ (12-26-2018),_Kam_ (01-10-2021),_MR Snakes_ (12-27-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

> During a recent handling session (and removing a few pieces of stuck shed) She decided to do what retics do and climb the lamp post.



Yep. They love to climb! Is great seeing Rainbow at 12 feet go right up a tree outside. Cant wait to see full grown. Is Sally full grown or a baby still?

----------


## 67temp

She is still a baby.

----------


## Skyrivers

> She is still a baby.


That is what I thought.  :Smile:

----------


## 67temp

Sally just lounging in her hammock. Currently she is weighing in at 363g

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (02-07-2019),*Bogertophis* (09-11-2019),_CALM Pythons_ (02-07-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-25-2019),_jmcrook_ (02-07-2019),_Kam_ (01-10-2021)

----------


## 67temp

The first pic she was supervising as I was cleaning her poo.

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-11-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-25-2019),_Kam_ (01-10-2021)

----------


## 67temp

Updated pics

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-11-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (08-08-2019),Gio (08-07-2019),_Kam_ (01-10-2021)

----------


## Gio

Beautiful!

----------

_67temp_ (08-08-2019)

----------


## lew-e

First off, gorgeous snake! Im not into the large large breeds but I appreciate them none the less. Retics especially. They just look smart. Those eyes make you realize that there is not just some simple reptile brain behind them. That girl can think! And shes a looker  :Wink: 

Second off, gorgeous pics of what Im assuming is your back yard. 

While I dont ever see myself getting a retic I will gladly appreciate other peoples haha. It would be nice to meet one in person though. Keep up with the pics and updates!

----------

_67temp_ (08-08-2019)

----------


## 67temp

Thanks Gio!

Lew-e, Thanks. Yeah they are defiantly a more intelligent species  and you can see them calculating their next move. I'm glad mine are smaller, I doubt I would really enjoy working with or the risk involved with anything 10'+.

Thanks, though technically it's my front yard. The taller uncut grass is a swampy area that feeds into my creek. It's a great place to finds frogs, turtles and other snakes.  :Very Happy:

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-11-2019),lew-e (01-30-2021)

----------


## lew-e

Awesome front yard then!
The wife and I plan on buying 10 or so acres in 5-7 years and building a home. Hoping to find some land with a creek. I did habitat restoration stuff while in college and love the thought of cleaning a creek up or adding a small prairie or wetland. 

I think anything over 10 feet would be a stretch for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 67temp

She is hanging out with me in my office today.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk

----------

_Ax01_ (09-11-2019),*Bogertophis* (09-11-2019),_dakski_ (09-11-2019),Gio (12-30-2019),_Kam_ (01-10-2021)

----------


## Ax01

gorgeous colors and face! now she looks like shes a big girl compared to your boy. what are her current metrics?

----------


## 67temp

That pic was taken with her in a 6qt shoebox tub and she filled up half. She is going on roughly 2 weeks empty now since she has been in blue. She's just over 4' and weighed in at 800g even. So the two are about equal currently but she is a year younger than him, half his SD %, and is a female. Her estimated final size should be around 9'.

----------

_Ax01_ (09-12-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Too much snake for me but soooo pretty.  Thanks for sharing!   :Good Job:

----------


## 67temp

Freshly shed.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (12-31-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (12-30-2019),Gio (12-30-2019),_jmcrook_ (12-31-2019),_Kam_ (01-10-2021),_wnateg_ (12-30-2019)

----------


## Gio

> Freshly shed.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


She looks fantastic and appears to be far better behaved than my male Dwarf x SD

----------

_67temp_ (12-31-2019),_jmcrook_ (12-31-2019)

----------


## Southpaw91

What a lovely lady!  I can't get over the beautiful color gradient on her sides!  Don't think I'll ever get into retics but there are so many beautiful color & pattern morphs.  She's a stunner!

----------

_67temp_ (12-31-2019)

----------


## 67temp

> She looks fantastic and appears to be far better behaved than my male Dwarf x SD


Thanks Gio! Thankfully both of mine are fairly well behaved. The male spends a good amount of time cruising his cage and generally being derpy, but never pushing. The female is borderline lazy and is content just watching her surroundings.




> What a lovely lady!  I can't get over the beautiful color gradient on her sides!  Don't think I'll ever get into retics but there are so many beautiful color & pattern morphs.  She's a stunner!


Thank you, the flaming on the sides is one of my favorite things about a normal pattern retic.

----------

Gio (12-31-2019)

----------


## 67temp

She was out getting some exercise last night and stretched out in a straight line. So I took the chance to measure her. She is now 5'-3" which I think now puts her bigger than my male.

----------

Gio (01-16-2020)

----------


## 67temp

Some nice weather recently leads to some outside pics.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (03-02-2020),_jmcrook_ (03-01-2020),_Kam_ (01-10-2021),_WrongPython_ (03-01-2020)

----------


## 67temp

Freshly shed girl. Looks like she scraped the top of her head while shedding.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (07-25-2020),_jmcrook_ (07-25-2020),_Kam_ (01-10-2021)

----------


## Gio

Looks great. 
I miss the species a lot minus the male SD antics. My dude had that same head stuff not to worry.

----------

_67temp_ (07-26-2020)

----------


## 67temp

A few updated pics of her.....

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (10-14-2020),Gio (11-26-2020),_jmcrook_ (10-14-2020),JobForARetic (10-14-2020),_Kam_ (01-10-2021),_WrongPython_ (10-14-2020)

----------


## JobForARetic

What's her current weight?

----------


## 67temp

> What's her current weight?


She is currently about 5'-6" through 5'-8" and about 1200g

----------

Gio (11-26-2020)

----------


## 67temp

Happy Thanksgiving!

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (11-26-2020),Gio (11-26-2020),_jmcrook_ (11-26-2020),_Kam_ (01-10-2021),_WrongPython_ (11-26-2020)

----------


## Gio

Looking great!

----------

_67temp_ (11-27-2020)

----------


## 67temp

Time for an updated picture of her.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-30-2021),_CALM Pythons_ (01-12-2021),cincy (01-12-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-01-2021),Gio (01-10-2021),_jmcrook_ (01-10-2021),_Kam_ (01-10-2021),_Phillydubs_ (01-10-2021),_WrongPython_ (01-10-2021)

----------


## Gio

> Time for an updated picture of her.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


She looks pretty.

Is that your weather there? If so wow!

Snow cover here but warmer temps. I think we are right at 32F at the moment. This time of here that is pleasant. Usually this week can produce -20F temps.

I like seeing the photos. It will be a bit before I shoot the outdoor stuff.

----------

_67temp_ (01-10-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

The strains of albino in retics are some of the best looking albino snakes out there. Yours is no exception!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_67temp_ (01-10-2021)

----------


## 67temp

> Is that your weather there? If so wow!


Our winter weather in the mid-atlantic region is weird. We can get a foot of snow dumped on us then the next day be in the 60's. The past week had been over cast, daily drizzles and some freezing rain mixed in with it in the 30's and 40's. Yesterday was periods of sun, chilly and windy. Today was a high around 50, calm and sunny. So days that I can actually get out to take pictures I load up on them. The cooler temps help slow the snakes down a tiny bit so its just snap 3 or 4 pictures then take them back in.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-30-2021),_CALM Pythons_ (01-12-2021),Gio (01-10-2021)

----------


## Kam

She is beautiful.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_67temp_ (01-11-2021)

----------


## lew-e

Alright. I know a year and a half ago I said Id never get one. I watched some videos yesterday, reach out reptiles coincidently, and I think Im in love with these snakes. Im reading up on them like crazy and love seeing the updates. Please keep them coming!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 67temp

> Alright. I know a year and a half ago I said Id never get one. I watched some videos yesterday, reach out reptiles coincidently, and I think Im in love with these snakes. Im reading up on them like crazy and love seeing the updates. Please keep them coming!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So I'm just going to be honest here and say that Garret is a great guy, super nice and really does have a passion for these. He is also a marketing genius. I'm a small hobby breeder, and yeah I have a pair of them that I managed to get lucky with their attitude compared to others on this forum. I could breed them because... who doesn't like making several grand? Really though I don't think I ever will, simply because I can't ethically sell a person a snake that I don't think makes for a good pet. There are plenty of other species in this size and care range that make better pets. I feel if retics were anymore of an advanced level of keeping they would be up there with venomous.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-31-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-01-2021),_jmcrook_ (01-31-2021),_WrongPython_ (01-31-2021)

----------


## lew-e

> So I'm just going to be honest here and say that Garret is a great guy, super nice and really does have a passion for these. He is also a marketing genius. I'm a small hobby breeder, and yeah I have a pair of them that I managed to get lucky with their attitude compared to others on this forum. I could breed them because... who doesn't like making several grand? Really though I don't think I ever will, simply because I can't ethically sell a person a snake that I don't think makes for a good pet. There are plenty of other species in this size and care range that make better pets. I feel if retics were anymore of an advanced level of keeping they would be up there with venomous.


Understandable. Definitely not a snake to pick up on a whim and not for a novice. Ive kept snakes for over 20 years now so I feel pretty confident in my abilities and believe me when I say I am doing a ton of research. This isnt a species I am willing to just jump into. A lot of thought and careful consideration will go into my final decision. But I do appreciate your honest input! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 67temp

> Understandable. Definitely not a snake to pick up on a whim and not for a novice. Ive kept snakes for over 20 years now so I feel pretty confident in my abilities and believe me when I say I am doing a ton of research. This isnt a species I am willing to just jump into. A lot of thought and careful consideration will go into my final decision. But I do appreciate your honest input! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you have experience and with medium/advanced species you might do good with them. They have potential to be rewarding or a major challenge.... or both.

----------

_jmcrook_ (01-31-2021),lew-e (01-31-2021)

----------


## lew-e

> If you have experience and with medium/advanced species you might do good with them. They have potential to be rewarding or a major challenge.... or both.


Appreciate the input. Hence all the research  :Smile: 
If you have any specific places with info you found helpful Id appreciate it. Otherwise Ill keep scouring the forums and anywhere else I can accumulate some knowledge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jmcrook

> If you have experience and with medium/advanced species you might do good with them. They have potential to be rewarding or a major challenge.... or both.


You said it, man. Mine were incredibly rewarding... until they werent. And when they werent I wouldnt have wished them on my worst enemy. More stress and demanding work than any other animals Ive worked with.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_67temp_ (01-31-2021),*Bogertophis* (08-12-2021),_dakski_ (02-01-2021)

----------


## 67temp

Both retics shed within 24hrs of each other. Here are some new pics of Sally.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-12-2021),Gio (08-15-2021),_Homebody_ (11-15-2021),_jmcrook_ (08-12-2021),_Kam_ (10-11-2021),_WrongPython_ (08-13-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Shes looking great! I once had both my boas shed simultaneously, like within 10min of each other. Weird


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Skyrivers

> Both retics shed within 24hrs of each other. Here are some new pics of Sally.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


She looks amazing. You have done a great job with her.

----------

